# Resetting the Service Engine Oil ??



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an 06 GTO and per the manual , to rest the service engine oil display on the instrument panel says to turn the key to ON position, then press the acclerator petal down and release slowly twice within 5 seconds.
This doesn't work.
After a little searching, I found out per GM, you turn the key to ON position, let the display settle, then press and release the gas pedal 3 times real fast, then wait for about 30 seconds, it should reset. And it did.
Who the hell writes these manuals anyway??? LOL
Just thought I'd let anyone know incase they run into the same problem.


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont have a manual so I called my local pontiac dealer and they told me to do the press the gas pedal 3 times too. It worked. Makes me think if this dealer was this cool on the phone then they must be a good dealer to have my car worked on. We'll see though :lol:


----------



## efraintherock (Feb 18, 2008)

oldsow said:


> I have an 06 GTO and per the manual , to rest the service engine oil display on the instrument panel says to turn the key to ON position, then press the acclerator petal down and release slowly twice within 5 seconds.
> This doesn't work.
> After a little searching, I found out per GM, you turn the key to ON position, let the display settle, then press and release the gas pedal 3 times real fast, then wait for about 30 seconds, it should reset. And it did.
> Who the hell writes these manuals anyway??? LOL
> Just thought I'd let anyone know incase they run into the same problem.


thanx,I just tried the press and release 3 times within 5 second, try it around 8 times and did not work,what a crap,but thanx to guys like you on this forum that makes life a lot easier and help us to love our cars more this works like a charm.arty:


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I had the same problem so i just pumped the gas 5 times with the key in the start position and it fiannly worked. try that if you are having problems.


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

oldsow said:


> I have an 06 GTO and per the manual , to rest the service engine oil display on the instrument panel says to turn the key to ON position, then press the acclerator petal down and release slowly twice within 5 seconds.
> This doesn't work.
> After a little searching, I found out per GM, you turn the key to ON position, let the display settle, then press and release the gas pedal 3 times real fast, then wait for about 30 seconds, it should reset. And it did.
> Who the hell writes these manuals anyway??? LOL
> Just thought I'd let anyone know incase they run into the same problem.


This really helped me out - I was following a manual download!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

KarliniSmeagol11 said:


> This really helped me out - I was following a manual download!


The manual is incorrect.... the correct procedure is to pump the accelerator pedal 4 times in a 5 second time span NOT 3 as indicated in the manual.


----------

